# Pearson 2009 Real World Info?



## JRMOUTDOORS (Nov 17, 2008)

I am looking at getting a 2009 Pearson bow. I have seen conflicting info on the specs of the TX4(R2B2 CAM). I would like to know if anyone has any real world speed and efficency information on the TX4. I have seen reports of this bow reaching 361 fps IBO, but some specs are that it is 342+.

Does anyone have validated info on the TX4?

How is the shotability of the TX4?

I do not have a dealer close to me, so any info would be appreciated.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

361 FPS TX4 with R2B2 cams
342 FPS for Z34 with R2B2 cams
332 FPS fir Z32 with R2B2 cams

You can start here- 

http://www.selectarchery.com/pearson.shtml

Contact Jim he has shot them himself and can give you all kinds of info on them.


----------



## JRMOUTDOORS (Nov 17, 2008)

I received catalog from Pearson today and the specs on the TX4 state that it is rated at 342+ fps and the Z34 is rated at 342 fps. That is very confusing.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

JRMOUTDOORS said:


> I am looking at getting a 2009 Pearson bow. I have seen conflicting info on the specs of the TX4(R2B2 CAM). I would like to know if anyone has any real world speed and efficency information on the TX4. I have seen reports of this bow reaching 361 fps IBO, but some specs are that it is 342+.
> 
> Does anyone have validated info on the TX4?
> 
> ...


the listed IBO speed is 342+ and the speeds have been shot up to 361 FPS


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

JRMOUTDOORS said:


> I received catalog from Pearson today and the specs on the TX4 state that it is rated at 342+ fps and the Z34 is rated at 342 fps. That is very confusing.


my bad.....I didn't know the catalog had it listed like that. 
Guess with some tuning and probably the Crackers strings Jim got the higher IBO speeds.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Real world numbers from someone shooting the new TX-09 that has been Crackerized. 
Everything is in my sig


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

26" draw and still getting 315 fps from a hunting weight arrow is freak'n awesome. Can't wait to order one myself...!!!


Keep'em Sharp..........


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

RightWing

That speed is also with a longer arrow at 26.5" if I was anal for speed I would have them cut down, but the bow is shooting great so I can't see messing with anything. 

Also if anyone has seen the photos of my bow, no silencers and the bow is quite. I might add a set of cat whiskers for the hell of it but it really doesn't need anything


----------

